# Anyone else feel a bit isolated with their love of classical music?



## Air

Meaghan said:


> Because I can't say it better myself:
> (A friend sent this to me yesterday and I thought it was apropos.)


A brilliant cartoon depicting the "transporting power of music" and its ability to "communicate over space and time". Thanks Meaghan!


----------



## Guest

Is it dorky of me that I feel like this... all the time?!
This is golden.


----------



## Air

I don't quite know why... but I am able to feel this sort of connection most when I'm listening to my own instrument (the piano)... and even more when I'm playing it. It's probably the sense of intimacy one has... with the score, with the composer, and with the musicians of the past... that makes it so special, so personal. And for us musicians, it's almost like a great commission to continue the legacy of transferring these voices of the past to future generations, carving out a piece of ourselves and fitting it into this continuum for the world to see.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Yes, I feel isolated as well. There is just no one to discuss classical music with because everyone thinks its boring. At least there are forums.


----------



## Judith

I feel the same way. My friends don't like it, and even my husband isn't as passionate about it as I am, so yes I feel that isolation.


----------

